#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  We're already Married????

## navydoubs1977

Right while trying to drive myself insane going through the whole complexities of moving me, wife and kids to Laos came across this,

_Foreign citizens intending to marry Lao nationals are required by Lao law to obtain prior permission from the Lao Government. The formal application process can take as long as a year. American citizens may obtain information about these requirements from the U.S. Embassy in Vientiane. The Lao Government will not issue a marriage certificate unless the correct procedures are followed._

We never did any of this as we married in the UK. Does that mean we are not leagally married in Laos??? We havent followed the Laos family law.

----------


## daveboy

This is advice for US citizens from the US Department of State. As Laos law is discussed it almost certainly applies to UK citizens also:

Marriage: A Lao Prime Ministerial decree requires that marriages of Lao citizens performed abroad be registered with Lao embassies in order to be legal in Laos. If you marry a Lao citizen in the United States, when you visit or return to Laos, you may be subject to penalties under the Lao law governing sexual relationships if your marriage has not been registered beforehand with a Lao embassy. 

Source: http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_p...s/cis_946.html

If you're in the UK, I'd suggest you contact the nearest Laos Embassy (Paris) by telephone for clarification.

----------


## navydoubs1977

Yeah just found that DB, right pain in the arse!

It looks like we should have asked permission before marrying even though we married here.
Have to call the embassy monday.

----------


## daveboy

> It looks like we should have asked permission before marrying


I don't read it that way, looks like you just need to register the marriage at an Embassy.

----------


## navydoubs1977

Yeah might be, we have just phoned all the Laos friends the wife has and all have travelled to Laos after being married in the UK with No issues. 

One hell of a risk to take. 

Will call the embassy Monday and see what needs to be done.

----------


## Gerbil

^Technically you cant even check into a hotel there together.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> ^Technically you cant even check into a hotel there together.


Yeah i know, as i said, we know people who have done it and not had any issues, but that was for a couple of weeks, not years.

The hotel isnt too much of an issue as the kids are with us anyway so need 2 rooms, i would be in one with kids and wife in other with other kids, so not like much will be going on there!

Its when we want a house or such like.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Even Laosy has given up on the paperwork trail.
Impossible.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Even Laosy has given up on the paperwork trail.
> Impossible.


How do you mean?

----------


## navydoubs1977

Just out of interest how would anyone ever know? If we didnt say anything how would people know how / where we married?

----------


## kingwilly

Mate, you'll be fine. I circumvented Indonesian law getting married abroad too, you just need to register with them embassy. Bring your marriage certifictae and IDs. 




> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> ^Technically you cant even check into a hotel there together.
> 
> 
> Yeah i know, as i said, we know people who have done it and not had any issues, but that was for a couple of weeks, not years.
> 
> The hotel isnt too much of an issue as the kids are with us anyway so need 2 rooms, i would be in one with kids and wife in other with other kids, so not like much will be going on there!
> 
> Its when we want a house or such like.


??? Haven't you heard of a suite or a family room?

----------


## Lorenzo

> ^Technically you cant even check into a hotel there together.


Why not, took my Thai HO (GF) to Ventien

----------


## adzt1

^2 tourists . no problem .

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Took me a year and a half to get permission to marry, Then they phoned on a wednesday and told me to turn up on friday for the ceremony , lucky i was in town

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> ^Technically you cant even check into a hotel there together.
> 
> 
> Why not, took my Thai HO (GF) to Ventien


Its the locals that it's illegal to shag in Laos if you're not married.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Took me a year and a half to get permission to marry, Then they phoned on a wednesday and told me to turn up on friday for the ceremony , lucky i was in town


Yeah that was my worry. It looks like all we need to do when we get there is register with the embassy and alls fine. Hate to think how much thats going to cost though.

----------


## navydoubs1977

Im guessing guest house wont bother us too much when we are turning up with 3 kids??

The reason we are delayed coming is were still waiting for mrs's ILR visa to come back so all docs with them at the mo. 

Just have to see.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Mate, you'll be fine. I circumvented Indonesian law getting married abroad too, you just need to register with them embassy. Bring your marriage certifictae and IDs.


Prob is all docs are away with UK home office and even then nearest embassy is Paris. Just dont have time. Will have to do it all when there.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The reason we are delayed coming is were still waiting for mrs's ILR visa to come back so all docs with them at the mo.


When do you intend to make the move?

----------


## navydoubs1977

As soon as the visa comes back. Should be any day really. HO said a month ago about 4/5 weeks so any day. 
Thats why we dont have time to sort the marriage issue. Our house rent ends on the 4th of Oct and landlord wont allow a day of overstaying so has to be before then, and in Oct Nov and Dec the flights nearly double!

----------


## Gerbil

I'm amazed your moving to Laos with 3 young kids and into a situation with an uncertain future.

The UK is pretty shit nowadays, but at least there you can get a decent education for the kids - and your missus will probably qualify for a passport there soon as well? Not to mention Child benefits, NHS, etc.

if it was me, I'd stay there, just for the kids sake until they finish school.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> I'm amazed your moving to Laos with 3 young kids and into a situation with an uncertain future.
> 
> The UK is pretty shit nowadays, but at least there you can get a decent education for the kids - and your missus will probably qualify for a passport there soon as well? Not to mention Child benefits, NHS, etc.
> 
> if it was me, I'd stay there, just for the kids sake until they finish school.


Yeah thats always been an issue for us. However the schools we have looked at look no worse or better than they have here. 2 of the kids are only toddlers really so not even at proper school for another 2 years. The eldest is disabled and therefore doesnt attend proper school anyway.

I agree though it has been playing on our minds. I dont plan on being in laos for more than 2 years. That was always the plan. I have the pension to live on so nothing is that uncertain. 

Regarding mrs passport, i dont think she is that desperate to have it. She will have her ILR before we go (thats another reason we must be back in under 2 years, as it stops after 2 years out of the country) I just asked and no, even if could have it she doesnt want it. Just stay on the ILR

----------


## daveboy

I tend to agree with Gerbil, I think you making a massive mistake even if it is just for 2 years. Saying that I do hope it all works out for you.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I disagree. I think it'll do them more good than having kindergarten for a couple of years.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> I tend to agree with Gerbil, I think you making a massive mistake even if it is just for 2 years. Saying that I do hope it all works out for you.


Why? Im not disagreeing just wonder why you think its a mistake? They get to see a family who havent seen them, or not for 5 years anyway. They get to see part of there history and culture, and miss nothing here in the UK?

If im not working my job will be to teach them everything for 2 years.

If i am working they are off to school anyway.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> I disagree. I think it'll do them more good than having kindergarten for a couple of years.


If i take the job there is no reason they cant go to nursery there anyway. 

VIS has better results per annum than our local school they would go to. Not that they would be there for long, 18months ish.

----------


## Gerbil

While I concede that people fly around the world with their family's and settle down for a few years at a time, before flying back or onto another posting - They are usually on some sort of expat deal with a large salary, family benefits, housing, transport, and covered by insurance, etc if anything goes wrong and they need to relocate again in a hurry.

If you're doing it yourself, with no guarantees of repatriation if things go wrong, you're going to be stuck funding that out of your own resources.

You've already mentioned the company you're dealing with wont even let you use the company vehicle for personal use. Seems to me you're going to be fighting against all sorts of issues just to get settled down there and if things do go wrong, it could get very tricky.

Sorry, but to me it just seems like a disaster waiting to happen.

Good luck though.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> If you're doing it yourself, with no guarantees of repatriation if things go wrong, you're going to be stuck funding that out of your own resources.
> 
> You've already mentioned the company you're dealing with wont even let you use the company vehicle for personal use. Seems to me you're going to be fighting against all sorts of issues just to get settled down there and if things do go wrong, it could get very tricky.
> 
> Sorry, but to me it just seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


Thank you, i am happy to get different opinions. 

I best just explain a little. I have got at least a 1yr sabatical from my current job, so 12 months time i can walk back in the door and say hi.(long story how this came about but they owe me one). However 2 years might be really pushing it.

Funds. 
I have a pension of about £600 ($1000) a month. Now i know thats not alot, but it should cover food and elec bills.
I then have a lump of $11000 i have just put away. Flights are not part of this.
Rent has to be paid upfront so that $4800 if we have a $400 a month house.
So we should still have $6000+ spare. That will go into my mothers account for disasters.
For the next 5 months i am also recieving a payment of £1000 a month as part of the "they owe me" deal. 
For 3 months we will also get the kids child benefit and tax credits at £840pcm.
So thats a total of £2450 (£1000+£550+£840)coming in without working about $4000 but only for 4/5 months. After that we will be down to the $1000 a month and eating into the $6000 with my mother if we have too, if we need to fly back then that moneys there to do that.

We can return at anytime, rent a house and carry on with life so just not sure why it should be a disaster.

If i take the job, then i agree some serious thinking needs to be done.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> They are usually on some sort of expat deal with a large salary, family benefits, housing, transport, and covered by insurance, etc if anything goes wrong and they need to relocate again in a hurry.


If i take the job i can have all that. The company has been great, car aside. 

Like everyone says though schooling will be effected so if im going there i may as well just have the year to 2 years living fairly tight but enjoying it.

If we find the schools are as good as people in VTE are saying then we may stay and i take the job.

----------


## Vientianeboy

Gerbil is wrong. There are lots of good things in Lao such as family values, friendliness etc which are lacking in many western countries. Living in another country will do your kids the world of good.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Laotians are even worse drivers than the Thais. And the lot who come to Udon are bunch of ignorant kunts (I assume they're govt types who steal from their people and drive around in V8 Tundras).

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Throw caution to the wind , i bet it works out for you , i came on a 6 month work contract that was 7 years ago , married with 2 kids now and at this point cant see myself leaving

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Agreed marmite, Lao,s drive like Kunts

----------


## navydoubs1977

Obviously i have little experiance of Laos, most of my time was spent in Thai. 

When we went to Laos as we could never stay together we only spent a few hours 3/4 times. 

I must admit what i saw didnt exactly excite me, it was dusty roads, and the area we went to must have been quite poor as the houses were all very cheap, ram shackled affairs. 

However after looking on youtube and speaking to guys on here it really looks far more developed than when we were there. 

Play parks for the kids along the Mekong, the chinese market has loads of kids toys especially battery jeeps which they have here and will kill them leaving.

Jomo cafe looks great and then i see the planned development and think maybe this is the ideal time to do this.

We have no fixed stay time, no fixed agenda, and can just learn as we go with little pressure.

The only concerns were health care and schools. Schools look and sound fine. Health care we can just stick to Thailand.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Health care we can just stick to Thailand.


Most people in Vientiane seem to visit Wattana Hospital in Udon.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Most people in Vientiane seem to visit Wattana Hospital in Udon.


Yeah and for the smaller things apparently the AUS embassy has a clinic.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

i usually get my arse over to udon or nongkhai when ive got problems , the aussie doctor at the embassy is rarely in ive found ,and is also expensive , Recently i was sick and really didnt feel like going to thailand so went to the new international clinic at settathirat hospital they had an old french guy for a doctor who was very thorough and a cute filipina nurse, Typhus was the problem, im on the mend now though still of the beer and smokes  which cant be a bad thing ( the missus is chuffed, Also near my house and opposite hospital 103 is a LAO Viet clinic which im told is also quite good but you will need the wife for translations 

Lots going on here at the moment in preperation for the asean summit construction 24/7 and lots of roads getting paved ,the new hotel on the river frontage is massive and the villas that will be used to house the delegates are impressive , apparently they will be sold to the public after the event but i suspect the HISO have already got dibs on them , There is even a mall called World trade centre going up Fock knows where all the moneys coming from

----------


## Vientianeboy

"Jomo cafe looks great"
Joma is expensive. The Scandinavian Bakery is far better and has more expats rather than Lonely Planet tourists.
The Aussie clinic is expensive. BLD try the Vietnamese clinic opposite hospital 103. They are very good and thorough. - Sorry, just read your post again. They are good!

"There is even a mall called World trade centre going up Fock knows where all the moneys coming from." China!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

yep the chinese are pumping the bucks in , There are plenty of Lao people with money in vientiane but are there enough of them to actually fill a few malls with shoppers rather than twats just milling around in the aircon ?

----------


## navydoubs1977

I think this is why the company are looking to expand in Laos. 

Im a building Maintenance Engineer / Manager in the UK and its that role i would be working as, sounds like a good time to be doing that kinda thing in Laos.



> Lots going on here at the moment in preperation for the asean summit construction 24/7 and lots of roads getting paved ,the new hotel on the river frontage is massive and the villas that will be used to house the delegates are impressive , apparently they will be sold to the public after the event but i suspect the HISO have already got dibs on them , There is even a mall called World trade centre going up Fock knows where all the moneys coming from

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Theres plenty of construction going on now , maintenance is a new concept though, usually a new building will look like its 20 years old 1 year later, You will have a job for life i reckon

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Theres plenty of construction going on now , maintenance is a new concept though, usually a new building will look like its 20 years old 1 year later, You will have a job for life i reckon


Yeah its well paid too, well its as good as i get here which is a fortune there. It could really be the right time.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

And they dont tax the arse of you here , livings cheap, but they arent hiring a farang for nothing The Laos need a lot of supervision due to what can only be described as a laidback work ethic , the job gets done eventually but you will be the one pushing that along , just be firm but fair dont loose your patience or blow a fuse and you will get the best out of them, Your company will want there pound of flesh , when you arriving by the way? PM me and we can hook up for a beer

----------


## Vientianeboy

I suggest both of you also join ANZBA. $50.00 pa, a monthly meeting with food and wine and a very good opportunity to network.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thanks Vientiane boy ive been to one of those, not really my cup of tea, prefer to spend the 50 on beer down my local  networking with other pissheads

----------


## Phuketrichard

since have been living in the uk does ur wife hold a uk passport or id card?
if so should be no problem.

as i read the law i think all u need do is go to the Laos embassy as someone said with marriage papers and register.

I think going back with your kids as they are young for 2 years is a great idea.  Gives them a chance to conect with their inlaws and pick up some of the Language.
Although i would not extend it past there being 5 or 6.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Laotians are even worse drivers than the Thais. And the lot who come to Udon are bunch of ignorant kunts (I assume they're govt types who steal from their people and drive around in V8 Tundras).


After having lived in Thailand and Cambodia an driven thru laos ( up country and Vientaine and LP)  I think the Cambodians are the WORST!!!  not regard for laws or any kind of safety

Am now here in Shianoukville and I am the ONLY one ( in car, motorbike, tuk tuk) that stops for lights or drives the correct way on the correct side of the street.!!!

----------


## navydoubs1977

> since have been living in the uk does ur wife hold a uk passport or id card?
> if so should be no problem.
> 
> as i read the law i think all u need do is go to the Laos embassy as someone said with marriage papers and register.
> 
> I think going back with your kids as they are young for 2 years is a great idea. Gives them a chance to conect with their inlaws and pick up some of the Language.
> Although i would not extend it past there being 5 or 6.


Hi PR,

No she doenst have a UK passport or ID.

Yeah i think so too, i will have to see how we get on but the original plan was a couple of years, so around 5/6 heading back.

Already looked into the ANZ bank so will do that too. 

Just need these bloody visa's back! Taking so long. I will end up loosing the job if it doenst come soon.

----------


## Vientianeboy

Navydoobs, ANZBA is not the ANZ Bank. It stands for Aust NZ Business Association. It is an organisation designed to promote os business in Lao, and not just Aust or NZ.

Fair enough, BLD, when ND arrives why don't we all meet up somewhere and have a beer or two?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Good idea

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Fair enough, BLD, when ND arrives why don't we all meet up somewhere and have a beer or two?


That sounds a great idea! I will treat you both!

----------


## splitlid

Classic grooming going on around here. :Smile: 


oh, on second thoughts ND seems up for it. :tieme: 




> That sounds a great idea! I will treat you both!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

er grooming for what?
ND seems like a sound geezer . many posters here have offered advice and help for when he and his family relocate here, up to him if he takes that advice or wants to have a beer with posters , Not sure what youre on about , please elaborate

----------


## navydoubs1977

> ND seems like a sound geezer


Yes he is!





> up to him if he takes that advice


Yes he will!





> wants to have a beer with posters


Yes he does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We had done so well too, avoiding those who want to make this into the usual slanging match! 

BDL are you married out their too??

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yes mate married a Lao Girl , we have 2 boys a 5 year old and a 2 year old 
Sadly in the dysfunctional family that is Teakdoor, theres always 1 or 2 arseholes (4 if you include ENT and Socal)
How you getting on ? any closer to making the move?

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Yes mate married a Lao Girl , we have 2 boys a 5 year old and a 2 year old 
> Sadly in the dysfunctional family that is Teakdoor, theres always 1 or 2 arseholes (4 if you include ENT and Socal)
> How you getting on ? any closer to making the move?


Unfortunately No, Im sat here right now waiting for the post and hoping that brings good news!

Its a real catch 22. We either wait and accept that i may loose the job but at least mrs and eldest have the ILR, or we wait and see if it turns up soon. Prob is even if we cancel today it takes 20+ working days to return passports etc......

No hair left ive pulled out so much.

Excellent so you VB and me all have kids around the same age. I think we might have to persuade the wives that they need to spend a great deal of time together. Mainly in the Eve's so we can all just nip out for a bear or two!

----------


## navydoubs1977

Just been to check the post as still no sign and we have 2 missed delivery notes from TheDX, they do the UKBA deliverys!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Re-delivery tomorrow. Fingers crossed good news!!!

Looking at flying out on the 30th! 

At last!

----------


## DrAndy

don't count your visas before they are stamped!

good luck

----------


## navydoubs1977

> don't count your visas before they are stamped!
> 
> good luck


Got them!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you DRA

Laos here we come!

----------


## OhOh

Great news. The adventure can officially start.

----------


## benbaaa

Be sure to let us know how things go.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Great news. The adventure can officially start.


Thank you!




> Be sure to let us know how things go.


Will keep you all posted as always!

----------


## Jollyroj

I hope goes well for you Navydoubts. 
I have plans to marry a Lao girl myself, have talked with her and her family but none of what you speak of was mentioned. Trying to get any information from my girl is nigh on impossible!!.
I will have to speak with the Lao embassy soon.
Thank god for this forum.

----------


## supernovadw

navydoubs1977 are you in Laos now?

How is it going there? Are you working there at the moment and if so who for? How did you find the job if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## sayako

> Right while trying to drive myself insane going through the whole complexities of moving me, wife and kids to Laos came across this,
> 
> _Foreign citizens intending to marry Lao nationals are required by Lao law to obtain prior permission from the Lao Government. The formal application process can take as long as a year. American citizens may obtain information about these requirements from the U.S. Embassy in Vientiane. The Lao Government will not issue a marriage certificate unless the correct procedures are followed._
> 
> We never did any of this as we married in the UK. Does that mean we are not leagally married in Laos??? We havent followed the Laos family law.



did you finish ?? what the laos embassy provide u after registered ?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I`m curious....what happened with the op, did he make the move to Laos?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I`m curious....what happened with the op, did he make the move to Laos?


Location: Thong Kang VTE Laos

----------


## Tickiteboo

Not been online here for 15 months. Guess we'll never know now.

Maybe BLD has some info?

----------


## flashpanther

(Posting if he ever comes back [shame] or others have info)

Got a Laotian girlfriend. Well had a marriage ceremony in Thailand, Isaan.
Want to bring her and 4 yearr old daughter to UK to settle for citizenship.
Read about the difficulties and complex Laos bureaucracy for getting married there.
Not to mention their OTT laws and hefty fines targetting foreigners.
I intend to try getting the affirmation to marry from a Laos embassy and marry in Bangkok under Thai law.
If no joy will get a Fiancee VISA for UK. Get married in UK.

But how did you get on registering your marriage from UK in Laos?
Did an embassy just accept it?

----------


## supernovadw

> (Posting if he ever comes back [shame] or others have info)
> 
> Got a Laotian girlfriend. Well had a marriage ceremony in Thailand, Isaan.
> Want to bring her and 4 yearr old daughter to UK to settle for citizenship.
> Read about the difficulties and complex Laos bureaucracy for getting married there.
> Not to mention their OTT laws and hefty fines targetting foreigners.
> I intend to try getting the affirmation to marry from a Laos embassy and marry in Bangkok under Thai law.
> If no joy will get a Fiancee VISA for UK. Get married in UK.
> 
> ...


This is an exaggeration, there are no ott laws targeting foreigners unless you do something particularly stupid...

We got married in the UK, we did not get married here in Laos. Wherever we have stayed we have needed to give our marriage certificate to the village chief (UK Marriage certificate) And it has been accepted with no questions what so ever! The village chiefs in the three different places we have lived so far have all said that all they wanted to check is that we are married, on paper you are supposed to be married in Laos on paper but in practice then it appears that so long as you are married they don't mind.

----------

